# Modifier for cpt 64636



## Dougherty (Aug 5, 2015)

My doctor did 3 levels radiofrequency destruction on a patient. She billed y4635, 64636, 64636. Medicare paid 2 levels and denied 3rd as dup. Do I need a modifier? Please help


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 5, 2015)

Dougherty said:


> My doctor did 3 levels radiofrequency destruction on a patient. She billed y4635, 64636, 64636. Medicare paid 2 levels and denied 3rd as dup. Do I need a modifier? Please help



Yes anytime you use the same CPT code twice you will need a modifier to tell the payer it is not a duplicate entry.  Use either the XS or 59 whichever you payer accepts.


----------



## Melissa Harris CPC (Aug 6, 2015)

When I bill radiofrequency I bill as follows for three levels

64635 RT or LT or 50
64636 2 units RT or LT or 50

Melissa Harris, CPC
The Albany and Saratoga Centers for Pain Management


----------

